# Stanley No. 5 plane restoration question



## HandHewn (Feb 11, 2018)

I'm trying to restore a type 20 Stanley No.5 jack plane that I've had lying around for a while to good working condition. Everything seems to be in fairly decent shape except for one crucial component: the y-adjustment lever, AKA the "yoke", which of course in the type 20's is a cheesy assembly of two pieces of pressed steel riveted together. On my plane the rivet is broken so the y-adjustment lever no longer functions properly, it just slides past the depth adjustment knob. My question is if it is possible to replace this part with a an older one piece cast iron yoke, or a new one of similar build quality? I figured I could punch out the pin and install a one piece yoke. Has any one done a repair similar to this, and if so what would you recommend as a source for this replacement part?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Looks the same as what Millers Falls used on their planes….


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Either that or riveting or peining another in.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

I would think the older one-piece style is interchangeable with the two-piece. Haven't actually tried it though. I have removed yokes before and reinstalled them. Not much to that except be sure to properly support the cast when hammering on the pin with a punch. I would try to repair that yoke if possible unless that yoke no longer engages the blade; or find a donor plane to rob a yoke off of. just my 2¢
Mike


----------



## HandHewn (Feb 11, 2018)

I wonder if this one would work…
https://www.workshopheaven.com/steel-y-lever.html



> I would think the older one-piece style is interchangeable with the two-piece. Haven t actually tried it though. I have removed yokes before and reinstalled them. Not much to that except be sure to properly support the cast when hammering on the pin with a punch. I would try to repair that yoke if possible unless that yoke no longer engages the blade; or find a donor plane to rob a yoke off of. just my 2¢
> Mike
> 
> - BlasterStumps


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm assuming you are in the UK… I would contact the company and ask whether it will fit your plane or not. 
Mike


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Not all of them fit right. I had a broken yoke and replaced it with one i had in a spare parts box and that one did not work right. It could of been from a different company so i would suggest to try and find one from the same time as the one you have. Put a couple drops of oil to help when trying push the pin out.


----------



## HandHewn (Feb 11, 2018)

Actually I'm in the US, the international shipping from that company is fairly pricey :/


> I m assuming you are in the UK… I would contact the company and ask whether it will fit your plane or not.
> Mike
> 
> - BlasterStumps


----------



## HandHewn (Feb 11, 2018)

Yeah I found this one, but it's from a type 11 which had a smaller diameter depth adjustment knob than the later models, so I imagine it wouldn't fit my type 20. https://www.ebay.com/itm/VNTG-STANLEY-FROG-2-MOUNTING-SCREWS-WSHRS-FROG-ADJ-BRASS-WHEEL-YOKE-ETC/232677784688?hash=item362cad3c70:g:wLcAAOSwUd9aiL-0

I suppose I could buy an old frog somewhere and pop out the yoke, but I'd hate to take apart a perfectly useable frog, just for that one part.


> Not all of them fit right. I had a broken yoke and replaced it with one i had in a spare parts box and that one did not work right. It could of been from a different company so i would suggest to try and find one from the same time as the one you have. Put a couple drops of oil to help when trying push the pin out.
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

There seems to be tons of extra frogs for sale. So you might be able to find a broken one or check just for the yoke alone. You can try a guy deycart he's a member here and sells a lot of parts on eBay for a fair price.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

I would also try repair the rivet personally, but if that doesn't work or you don't want to try, +1 on contact Deycart to see what he has.


----------

